# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A duhet të votojë diaspora shqiptare në zgjedhje?

## Albo

Kreu demokrat paraqet nismën parlamentare. Pas kthimit nga SHBA-ja, ai sjell kërkesën e emigrantëve

*Berisha: E drejtë vote për diasporën*

_Të mos e kthejmë në politike, kemi një detyrim ndaj tyre_

JULI PRIFTI

_Berisha do të ndërmarrë personalisht iniciativën parlamentare për ti dhënë mundësi diasporës shqiptare të votojë.
_
Këtë fakt ai e bëri të ditur dje, ndërsa jepte konkluzionet nga takimet me organizatat e diasporës në SHBA dhe angazhimet e marra prej saj për të ndihmuar Shqipërinë. Diaspora do të angazhohet në mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve të lira dhe të ndershme dhe ata kërkojnë të votojnë. Unë angazhohem të marr nismën parlamentare. Nuk mund të mos votojnë shqiptarët njësoj si qytetarët e tjerë, ka deklaruar kreu i Partisë Demokratike, pas kthimit të tij nga SHBA-ja. Gjatë takimeve që pati në Nju Jork me drejtues dhe anëtarë të shoqatës Vatra, por edhe me organizata të tjera si New albanian generation apo shoqatës së intelektualëve shqiptaro-amerikanë, sipas vetë Berishës, këta të fundit u angazhuan për investime të mëdha, nëpërmjet projekteve të shumta në vend, pas ndryshimit të situatës.


Projekti

Berisha ka shpjeguar se nisma që do të mundësojë votën e emigrantëve shqiptarë, ka të bëjë me emigrantët që janë larguar në vite nga Shqipëria. Ai ka përjashtuar shqiptarët në Kosovë e Maqedoni, që, gjithashtu, janë shqiptarë, por nuk janë emigrantë. Këta të fundit votojnë kur bëhen zgjedhje në Kosovë e Maqedoni. Shqiptarët që janë larguar nga Shqipëria të votojnë kur bëhen zgjedhje në Shqipëri, tha ai, duke argumentuar se në të gjitha vendet emigrantët votojnë. Të kesh frikë nga vota e emigracionit është një gjë e pakonceptueshme, theksoi kreu demokrat, duke vënë në dukje se duhet një organizim për tu dhënë emigrantëve mundësinë të votojnë. Ishte kërkesë e tyre, e ndjeva veten të turpëruar kur nuk mund ti jepja përgjigje pozitive një kërkese të tillë shumë të ligjshme, vërejti Berisha. Ai vlerësoi se diaspora ka pasur rol të rëndësishëm në historinë kombëtare, ndërsa tani ajo nuk mund të thojë as edhe një fjalë. Kjo është platforma jonë dhe të mos e bëjmë politike, por të kryejmë një detyrim që kemi ndaj tyre, tha Berisha.


Mbështetja për PD-në

Kreu demokrat ka shpjeguar se ai ka sjellë nga SHBA-ja angazhimin e diasporës për rikthimin në Shqipëri të dhjetëra e qindra ekspertëve të kualifikuar e të shkolluar në universitetet më të mira amerikane.New albanian generation dhe shoqata e intelektualëve shqiptaro-amerikanë njoftuan se të shumtë janë shqiptarët e shkolluar në SHBA që, pas krijimit të KOP-it, janë të gatshëm të bashkohen me nismën e kthimit të Shqipërisë në vendin e shpresës së shqiptarëve dhe të vijnë në Shqipëri, theksoi Berisha. Gjithashtu, sipas tij, diaspora angazhohet të japë çdo kontribut nëpërmjet administratës dhe legjislativit amerikan për zgjedhje të lira dhe të ndershme në Shqipëri. Sipas Berishës, diaspora është totalisht e vendosur të angazhohet me të gjitha burimet e saj të mëdha që, së bashku me PD-në e forcat opozitare, të shndërrojnë Shqipërinë në vendin e shpresave të mëdha të shqiptarëve.


Vizita në SHBA, Berisha: Do e vazhdoj më vonë

Kreu demokrat, Sali Berisha e ka konsideruar vizitën e tij në SHBA, të cilën u detyrua të ndërpresë për shkaqe familjare, më të plotën në të gjithë vizitat e tij. Ai ka theksuar se do ta vazhdojë këtë vizitë në një kohë të dytë, pasi shumë takime të axhendës nuk arriti ti përmbushte. Berisha e nisi vizitën e tij në SHBA, më 29 janar me ftesë të komitetit organizator të Mëngjesit të Lutjeve, një ceremoni e përvitshme ku merr pjesë edhe presidenti i SHBA-së. Në këtë vizitë, unë kisha të parashikuara takime me zyrtarë të lartë të administratës së lartë të presidentit Bush në Shtëpinë e Bardhë, Departamentit të Shtetit dhe Këshillit të Sigurimit, me kongresmenë dhe anëtarë të dhomës së përfaqësuesve, ka thënë Berisha. Pas një ekspozeje të takimeve me diasporën, në shoqërinë Vatra, qendrën Nënë Tereza dhe në kishën e Zonjës së Shkodrës, Berisha ka thënë se ai gjeti mbështetje të plotë për alternativat e PD-së. Drejtuesit e tryezës së rrumbullakët në Këshillin e marrëdhënieve me jashtë, më siguruan se këshilli do i konsiderojë çështje shumë të rëndësishme zgjedhjet dhe luftën kundër korrupsionit në Shqipëri, tha ai.


LSI: PD-ja, e vonuar me emigrantët

PD-ja e PR-ja janë të vonuara në nismën e tyre për të mundësuar votën e emigrantëve për zgjedhjet në Shqipëri. Zëdhënësi politik i Lëvizjes Socialiste për Integrim, Sokol Dervishaj, theksoi dje, në koment të deklaratave të Berishës, se LSI-ja e ka sjellë prej kohësh në vëmendje të Parlamentit një gjë të tillë. Por, ai ka vënë në dukje se ky propozim i LSI-së nuk është marrë parasysh as nga socialistët dhe as nga demokratët. LSI-ja, sipas Dervishajt, e ka pasur gjithnjë një shqetësim të vetin dhe në fokusim të përhershëm mundësimin e votës për të gjithë shqiptarët në emigracion. Por, kjo nuk u pranua edhe kur LSI-ja e paraqiti si amendim të Kodit Elektoral, para se drafti i reformës të merrte miratimin e dy partive të mëdha.


PR-ja, projektligj për votën e emigrantëve

Republikanët paraqitën si nismë të tyre parlamentare vetëm tri ditë më parë, një projektligj, i cili do të mundësonte votën e emigrantëve shqiptarë në zgjedhjet parlamentare. Sipas këtij projektligji, qeveria duhej të merrte përsipër shpenzimet e rrugëtimit për emigrantët e zonës së parë, siç konsiderohet Greqia, në mënyrë që ata të hidhnin votën e tyre në zonën ku janë të regjistruar në Shqipëri. Nisma e paraqitur nga deputeti Garuli, e konsideronte të rëndësishme një mbështetje të gjerë për këtë projektligj, i cili u jep mundësinë të ndihen qytetarë shqiptarë, një numri të madh emigrantësh që jetojnë dhe punojnë në vendet fqinje. Gjithsesi, ky projektligj pritet të merret në konsideratë nga Byroja e Kuvendit, për tu pranuar si nismë.

----------


## Brari

Koha Jone

......


E Merkure, 09 Shkurt 2005


BERISHA, NUK ESHTE NEVOJA TE NDIHESH I TURPERUAR



Nga Sami Milloshi

SHBA



Nuk kisha per ta shkruar kete artikull nese nuk do te me ngacmonte nje deklarate e Berishes, e thene pas vizites se tij te fundit ne SHBA. "Shqiptaret qe jane larguar nga Shqiperia te votojne kur te behen zgjedhjet ne Shqiperi. Te kesh frike nga vota e emigracionit eshte nje gje e pakonceptueshme. Ishte nje kerkese e tyre. E ndjeva veten te turperuar kur nuk mund t'i jepja nje pergjigje pozitive nje kerkese te tille shume te ligjshme. Kjo eshte platforma jone dhe te mos e bejme politike, por te kryejme nje detyrim qe kemi ndaj tyre." 

Kjo eshte deklarata e zotit Berisha e cituar nga gazeta "Panorama" online e dates 5 janar 2005. Gazeta tjeter, "Shekulli", jep edhe nje element tjeter ne citimin qe i ben Berishes. Ne kete gazete Berisha citohet te kete thene gjithashtu: "Shqiptaret qe jane ne emigracion duhet te votojne, sepse ne te gjitha vendet voton emigracioni dhe ketu tek ne duhet te votoje." Edhe citimin e "Shekullit" e bej nga edicioni i saj online i dates 5 janar 2005.

Qe te jem i hapur me lexuesin me duhet te them se une personalisht nuk kam marre pjese ne takimet qe ka zhvilluar zoti Berisha ne New York me emigrantet per arsyen e thjeshte se nuk banoj ne ate qytet, por ne nje shtet dhe qytet tjeter amerikan. Por, kam deshire te prononcohem per problemin ne fjale, meqe ndiej se jo vetem jam pjese e tij, por edhe mund te sugjeroj ndonje zgjidhje.

Se pari, do te deshiroja te argumentoja pse zoti Berisha, nuk eshte nevoja te ndihet i turperuar perpara emigranteve shqiptare. Jo se une nuk e kuptoj se cfare ndjenje dashamiresie ka ai per emigrantet, por se realisht, nuk eshte ai qe do te duhej te ndihej i turperuar. Berisha eshte udheheqesi i opozites, ai nuk eshte ne pushtet, nuk eshte ne qeveri. Pergjegjesia kryesore i takon qeverise. Eshte qeveria ajo qe do te duhej te vriste mendjen. (Natyrisht nese ka mendje dhe nese e ka ne vendin e duhur te trupit.) Sic duket, qeveria, as e ka care koken fare per kete pune se ka ca "pune" te tjera me "te rendesishme" per te zgjidhur. E kam thene edhe nje here tjeter mendimin tim rreth ketij problemi kur kam analizuar ca pohime fantazmagorike te kryeministrit shqiptar dhe te kryetarit te bashkise se Tiranes. Pas artikullit tim, kam vene re se ca zyrtare te vegjel kane bere ca hosanara rreth regjistrimit te numrit te emigranteve ne bote. Bile kam mesuar se Evropa, (Rrofte Evropa doreleshuar) paska dhene ca pare per ta bere kete regjistrim. Por regjistrimi, me sa duket, ka perfunduar si gjithe te tjerat, "ne xhepat" e finokeve qe ia dine vleren dhuratave te Evropes... Shkurt, as qe do t'ia dije njeri

per pothuaj nje milion shqiptare te emigruar ne keto 14 vjet te udhetimit te shqiptareve neper udhet e panjohura te demokracie. 

Une vertet do t'i kisha dhene te drejte zotit Berisha ne ndjesen qe ai ka treguar para gazetareve pas kthimit nga Amerika, nese ai do te kishte qene pak me specifik dhe do te bente fjale per periudhen kur ai ishte president. Por, ai nuk e thote nje gje te tille ne deklaraten e tij, keshtu qe mendoj se eshte tjeterkund pergjegjesia. Keta qe ne Tirane i quajne "Selia Roze", po qe une do t'i quaja thjesht "Selia e Zeze", dhe qe kane tete vjet qe qeverisin, jo qe nuk kane vullnetin te bejne nje regjistrim te emigracionit, por, per me teper, ata as qe ia kane dale te frenojne lumin e vrullshem te emigranteve drejt Perendimit. Kete lume qe gerryen identitetin e Shqiperise nuk ia del ta ndale, per shembull, as Koco Danaj, te cilit i shfaqet ne enderr se emigrantet "po kthehen", sic thote ai ne nje artikull ne gazeten "Koha Jone", dhe, per cudi ai e beson. Askush nuk jep shifra, sepse qe te punosh per shifrat duhet pune, dhe jo "logje Kavaje" te perziera me pak sheqer "patriotik". Lexoni, ju lutem artikullin e shkelqyer "Tradhtia e madhe" te gazetarit famoz Besnik Dizdari ne gazeten "Tema" qe te kuptoni se ketij sheqeri "patriotik" i ka dale boja sepse eshte bere zeher. Sa kohe qeveria shqiptare nuk ka nje regjister te hollesishem per emigracionin, te gjitha jane fjale qe i merr era. Por, mesa duket, "Selia e Zeze", as qe do t'ia dije per kete gje. Nje Drejtori e Diaspores qe eshte ne Ministrine e Puneve te Jashtme, mua me ngjan me shume me nje vater kulture ne nje shpat mali ne kohen e qepes. Me te vetmin ndryshim se tashme, ne ate vater kulture, krahas cules dyjare eshte shtuar edhe nje kompjuter kur zyrtari luan gjithe diten lojera me letra. 

Zgjedhjet qe vijne ne Shqiperi vetem sa e nxjerrin ne dukje problemin e emigranteve. Por, konfuzioni eshte i shkalles maksimale. E kam thene edhe ne artikullin tjeter, mjafton te kete vullnet politik dhe ceshtja zgjidhet shume thjesht. Por pikerisht vullneti politik mungon, sepse, mesa duket qeverise i intereson qe emigrantet te mos perfshihen ne votime. Une mund te them, per shembull, se ceshtja qendron shume e thjeshte me emigrantet ne Amerike. Jane me mijera qe jane qytetare amerikane dhe qe ne te njejten kohe kane edhe qytetarine shqiptare. Eshte fare e thjeshte qe Ambasada Shqiptare ne Washington ta mesoje permes administrates Amerikane numrin e vertete te shqiptareve qe kane te drejte te votojne. Por mesa duket ambasada ben pune te tjera "te medha", dhe kjo i duket fare e vogel. Gjithe ketyre shqiptareve, duke perfshire edhe autorin e ketyre radheve ne kete rast, askush nuk ka te drejte t'ua mohoje te drejten ligjore per te votuar si shqiptare. Sa kohe une kam nje qytetari shqiptare, sa kohe une mbaj edhe nje pasaporte shqiptare, kjo do te thote se askush nuk mund te ma beje mua dhurate te drejten per te votuar. Dhe askush, gjithashtu, nuk mund te ma vjedhe si hajdut duke me hequr nga listat e votimit, gje qe e kane bere ne vitin 2001. 

Por, ceshtja eshte tjeterkund. Ajo eshte nje ceshtje praktike qe lidhet me udhetimin drejt Shqiperise ne diten e votimit. Pikerisht ne kete ceshtje praktike abuzon "Selia e zeze". Ajo e paragjykon dhe ben te gjitha perpjekjet qe shqiptaret te mos udhetojne drejt Shqiperise ne diten e votimit, sepse esa duket e ndjen qe vota e emigranteve mund t'i fluturoje me te ndenjurat perpjete, per ta zbutur pak shprehjen popullore. Por, eshte turp, dhe bile turp shume i madh, qe mijera irakeno-amerikane votojne ne Amerike dhe e thone zerin e tyre per vendin e tyre ne lufte, ndersa shqiptaro-amerikanet kane mbetur ne stadin e patetizmit te Nolit. Noli ka vendin e vet te nderuar, por jemi ne tjeter shekull, dhe shume gjera kane nderruar. Po te kete vullnet politik, shqiptaret mund te votojne si zoterinj ashtu sic kane votuar si zoterinj per kandidatin e zemres se tyre ne votimet amerikane te nentorit qe shkoi. Dhe nuk eshte nevoja te udhetojne per ne Shqiperi fare. Ketu behet fjale per mundesi konkrete qe qeveria shqiptare eshte e detyruar t'ua krijoje edhe emigranteve si te gjithe qytetareve shqiptare. Dhe nuk mund te behet fjale kurrsesi per nje te drejte. Te drejten emigrantet e kane, por qeveria me mosveprimin e tyre ua mohon praktikisht me lezet. Pra, luan lojen sikur ky problem gjoja eshte nje problem shume i veshtire. Une nuk e besoj se mund te jete me i veshtire ky problem per kryeministrin e Shqiperise se sa per ate te Irakut. Por zoti Allawy e beri detyren e tij. Le ta beje edhe kryeministri shqiptar me gjithe sejmenet e tij ambasadore. Se nuk ka pak, dhe nuk i rrjepin pak atij populli qe paguan taksa t'i mbaje me buke dhe me qejfe ne Perendim.

Titujt e gazetave te Tiranes thone gjithashtu se republikanet kane paraqitur madje edhe nje amendament per kete pune. Edhe djelmoshat e gjysmes se "Selise se Zeze" qe tashme kane krijuar nje Parti, LSI (ta gezojne e ta trashegojne brez pas brezi) e paskan ngritur zerin per kete pune. Une po iu them thjesht, lerini dokrrat dhe merruni me pune. Eshte fare e thjeshte dhe nuk pengon asgje qe shumica e emigranteve te votojne per zgjedhjet e ardhshme ne Shqiperi. Te votojne aty ku jane dhe te mos udhetojne fare. Por behuni serioze duke vene ne pune te gjithe ata zyrtare qe lidhen sadopak me emigrantet. Nese keni nje fije, vetem nje fije respekt per punen e qindra mijrave emigranteve qe mbajne gjalle me mijera te tjere ne Shqiperi, ju zyrtare te vegjel dhe te medhenj te Tiranes, duhet te beni gjithcka qe emigranteve t'u krijohet mundesia praktike te votojne. Nese nuk keni as nje fije respekti, 

(dhe gjasat jane se ju nuk keni) atehere turpi eshte mbi ju. 

Ja kjo ishte pak a shume arsyeja pse desha te them se zoti Berisha, nuk eshte nevoja te ndihet i turperuar para emigranteve. Qeveria ka ne dore te mos ndihet e turperuar nese ka vullnet politik. Nese nuk ka, pastaj, si thote shprehja popullore, le ta haje turpin me buke. 



5 janar 2005

----------


## BlueBaron

... Nqs votojne emigrantet atehere ata votojne per sistemin proporcional, dmth per Partite. Te numrohet vota e emigranteve eshte nje gje shume e mire. Kjo tregon vendim-marrjen e tyre ne çeshtje qe i perkasin vendit tyre. Por kush emigrant e gezon kete te drejte dhe tek cilat votime apo referendume duhet te marrin pjese?
 Une mendoj se emigrantet duhet te marrin pjese vetem ne zgjedhjet parlamentare dhe ne te gjitha referendumet ne rang kombtar. Kete te drejte duhet ta gezojne te gjithe ata emigrante qe kane vetem shtetesine shqiptare, dhe jo emigrantet me dy-shtetesi. Them ata vetem me shtetesi shqiptare, pasi me duket e padrejte te votojne dhe te marrin vendime per çeshtje qe i takojne popullit shqiptar shtetas te nje vendi tjeter. 
 Mendoj se kjo gje mund te realizohet pas 8 apo 10 vjetesh, per vete veshtiresite qe gezon sistemi elektoral ne Shqipri sot per sot ...

----------


## Arber Sheu

Nenshtetasit e Shqiperise jashte vendit nuk duhet te lejohen te votojne. Ne Greqi jetojne 400-500 mije nenshtetas te R.Sh. dhe dihet qe qeveria greke i manipulon lehtesisht e me pas na del i famshmi Vorio-Epir me 500 mije greke.

Berisha e te tjeret te mendohen mire para se flasin.

Flm

----------


## Tal Aga

Nëse shtetasit e secilit shtet demokratik në botë kanë të drejtën e votimit në zgjedhjet kombëtare të atdheut të tyre, pse një e drejtë e tillë u cungohet shtetasve të Shqipërisë ???? A ka këtu ndonjë spjegim të arsyeshëm? A janë shetasit Shqiptarë qytetarë vetëm me obligime apo edhe me të drejta?

E, të mos i fajësojmë edhe për këtë armiqtë e huaj, fqinjtë, UE-n, OKB-n, etj!!!! Është viti 2005 edhe në Shipëri apo jo?

----------


## Kryeplaku

Tel Aga edhe une jam emigrant dhe me thene te drejten sikur me behet pak qejfi kur degjoj se me shtohen te drejtat e mija politike (qe me mungojne kaq shume ketu jashte atdheut) por kjo ne asnje menyre nuk mundet te me heqi kthjelltesine ne mendim. Shume here politikanet mundohen te gjejne menyra si te perfitojne vota (eshte qesharak rasti grek ku menjeher pas humbjes Pasoku doli pro votimit te emigranteve, ne zgjedhjet greke, se Pasoku e di se ne cdo vend te botes emigrantet votojne forcat e majta -ngase jane shtresa qe do me shume shume perkrahje ekonomike/soqerore - dhe vet Pasoku mbahet si forca me e madhe e majte). Ne ceshtjen e votimit ose jo nga emigrantet duhet te kemi parasysh dy pyetje, teper te rendesishme : 1) Jane aq te mirelajmeruar emigrantet per gjendjen politike ne Shqiperi (qe te dine se ku e japin voten) dhe 2) si eshte e mundur nje person qe jeton ne nje vend te huaj te ket vote ne nje vend tjeter, ku kjo vote ka me shume pasoja per banoret e atij vendi dhe jo per votuesin nga nje shtet i huaj (pra prej votes se emigrantit gjejne pasoja vendasit) ?

Mendimi im eshte se emigrantet do ishte me mire te ken te drejte vote ne zgjedhjet e vendit ku jetojne, perderisa jeta e tyre lidhet me teper me fatet e vendit ku ndodhen! flm

----------


## Veshtrusja

Patjeter qe diaspora duhet te votoj. Iniciativa e Berishes, PD-se dhe e aleatve te saj eshte me se e pershtatshme...

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=43740

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=46025

----------


## Hyllien

Mendoj se diaspora duhet te votoje. 
Mes tyre ka dhe nga ata qe do kthehen shume shpejt ne Shqiperi dhe qe duan te kene te drejte te marrin pjese ne procesin e vendosjes per te ardhmen e Shqiperise. Vota eshte e drejte e çdo qytetari Shqiptar, dhe te gjithe ata qe kane nenshtetesine shqiptare duhet tu jepet mundesia te votojne. Shume kane familjen, te afermit dhe te ardhmen e tyre ne ate Shqiperi te larget momentalisht.
Pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Sa % e emigranteve shqiptare , kane ndermend te kthehen ne SHqiperi ne 10 vjecarin e ardhshem ???? 

C'te drejte kam une dhe 95% e emigranteve ne Amerike  dhe 60-70% e emingranteve ne Evrope qe paguajme taksa ,jemi residente te nje shteti tjeter , mund te votojme tek ky shtet , qe te votojme ne Shqiperi ?? 

C'te drejte ka Arifi qe hodhi pashaporten SHqiptare dhe e ndroi emrin ne Christos , apo Luani qe eshte berre Luigi ??? 

Keshtu si eshte tani , dhe greku organizon autobuza per ne jug dhe merr nje perqindje me te larte se i takon duke manipuluar emigrantet , mendoni cdo ndodhte nqs zgjedhjet do te zhviloheshin ne Greqi ????? 

Ajo qe me ben kurioz mua eshte pse kjo nisme e Berishes pikerisht sot , dhe jo kur ai ishte president ose parra 4 vjetesh ?????


Edhe nje shenim i vogel ,  ne Amerike qe konsiderohet nga shtetet me demokratike te drejte te votojne kane vetem " Shtetasit Amerikane me PUNESIM TE PERKOHESHEM jashte Amerikes , por qe akoma PAGUAJNE TAKSA tek shteti Amerikan "

----------


## Albo

> C'te drejte kam une dhe 95% e emigranteve ne Amerike dhe 60-70% e emingranteve ne Evrope qe paguajme taksa ,jemi residente te nje shteti tjeter , mund te votojme tek ky shtet , qe te votojme ne Shqiperi ??


20% e gjithe prodhimit vjetor kombetar ne Shqiperi, vjen nga xhepat dhe djerrsa e emigranteve qe mbajne me buke familjet e tyre qe kane lene pas ne Shqiperi. Paguajne tani taksa emigrantet shqiptare te debuar nga Shqiperia apo jo?





> C'te drejte ka Arifi qe hodhi pashaporten SHqiptare dhe e ndroi emrin ne Christos , apo Luani qe eshte berre Luigi ???


Qe te votosh, te duhet nje leternjoftim apo mjet te besueshem identifikimi. Arifi dhe Luani nuk votojne dot se nuk e kane me pashaporten qe hodhen poshte.





> Keshtu si eshte tani , dhe greku organizon autobuza per ne jug dhe merr nje perqindje me te larte se i takon duke manipuluar emigrantet , mendoni cdo ndodhte nqs zgjedhjet do te zhviloheshin ne Greqi ?????


Eshte Greqia qe i hap probleme komunitetit shqiptar atje apo komuniteti shqiptar qe i hap probleme Greqise. Nese ajo qe shkruan ti do te ishte e vertete, atehere Greqia i bie qe keta 600 000 emigrante ti kishte nen kontroll, ashtu sic ka 600 000 ushtaret e saj. Gje qe nuk eshte e vertete. Por ja te themi se eshte e vertete dhe Greqia i hipi neper autobuze emigrantet dhe i coi ne kutite e votimit ne ambasaden shqiptare ne Athine. Kush do ta hedhi voten ne ato votime, shteti grek apo ai emigranti i thjeshte? Nese Greqia i sjell emigrantet shqiptare per te votuar ne autobuze, kjo eshte dicka pozitive dhe jo negative, pasi vota e cdo shqiptari duhet te numerohet dhe respektohet.





> Ajo qe me ben kurioz mua eshte pse kjo nisme e Berishes pikerisht sot , dhe jo kur ai ishte president ose parra 4 vjetesh ?????


Kur Berisha ishte president para 10 vjetesh (jo 4 vjetesh), emigrantet shqiptare perbenin vetem 5-10% te popullsise. Sot emigrantet shqiptare ne Perendim perbejne 20-30% te popullsise se Shqiperise, merite e padiskutueshme kjo e pushtetit socialist te ketyre 8 vjeteve. Kur lexon apo degjon nga KQZ se vetem 50% e shqiptareve moren pjese ne zgjedhje, mos kujto se shqiptaret nuk kane dale te votojne, por sill nder mend qe nga 3 milion banore, vetem 2 milion ose me pak kane ngelur ne Shqiperi, prandaj edhe perqindja eshte e ulet. Te gjithe emrat e shqiptareve jane ne lista, por vetem ata qe kane mbetur ne Shqiperi votojne.





> Edhe nje shenim i vogel , ne Amerike qe konsiderohet nga shtetet me demokratike te drejte te votojne kane vetem " Shtetasit Amerikane me PUNESIM TE PERKOHESHEM jashte Amerikes , por qe akoma PAGUAJNE TAKSA tek shteti Amerikan "


Nga e shpike kete ligj? Qe te votosh ne SHBA mjaton te jesh shtetas amerikan dhe i rregjistruar prane rrethit tend te banimit per te votuar. Voten e hedh ne ambasaden amerikane ose ne konsullatat perkatese, ose e nis me poste zyrtare apo elektronike. Edhe gjyshi im qe eshte plak voton ne Amerike, edhe pse nuk ka punuar apo paguar taksa ne Amerike.

Tani nuk me the. Ti si Taulant nga NYC, do te votosh ne zgjedhjet shqiptare apo jo?

Albo

----------


## eagle_eye_andi

> E Merkure, 09 Shkurt 2005
> 
> 
> BERISHA, NUK ESHTE NEVOJA TE NDIHESH I TURPERUAR
> 
> 
> 
> Nga Sami Milloshi
> 
> ...



Nuk e kuptokam kete pjese te zotit Milloshi... e pse u dashka te ndaloje njeri kete "lumin e emigracionit". Po zoti Milloshi vete pse nuk kthehet ne shqiperi???Keshtu do e pakesonte nje pike ne ate "lumin" e tij.Perse nuk ndejti ne shqiperi???Keshtu nuk do ishte fare pjese e atij "lumi". Nuk e kuptoj si ka mundesi qe te flase nje pjese e kesaj plage shqiptare ne kete forme...per veten e tij.Mos ndoshta po hedh idene e nje rimbyllje te kufijve?!?!?!Apo thjesht nje shkrim per tu shtuar ne "luften personale per nje atdhe me te mire"?

...thjesht me vjen keq,pasi nuk i takon atij,mua apo te gjithe te tjereve qe nuk jane ne shqiperi, te denojme per fenomenin "emigracion",te cilin jemi ne qe e krijuam,ushqyem dhe ndertuam...

----------


## ErionB

> Nuk e kuptokam kete pjese te zotit Milloshi... e pse u dashka te ndaloje njeri kete "lumin e emigracionit". Po zoti Milloshi vete pse nuk kthehet ne shqiperi???Apo thjesht nje shkrim per tu shtuar ne "luften personale per nje atdhe me te mire"?
> 
> ...thjesht me vjen keq,pasi nuk i takon atij,mua apo te gjithe te tjereve qe nuk jane ne shqiperi, te denojme per fenomenin "emigracion",te cilin jemi ne qe e krijuam,ushqyem dhe ndertuam...


Me fal nese hoqa pjese nga gjithe shkrimi, por me duket se ke keqkuptuar esencen e shkrimit.  Imigracioni nuk eshte nje fenomen pozitiv apo nje tregues i mire per nje qeverisje, ne te kundert, tregon se sa e pasuksesshme eshte qeveria.  Imigracioni vjen per faktin se nuk ka pune, ka persekutim politik, ose persekutime fetare etj.  Ne rastin tone, Shqiperia, ne ikim se nuk kemi pune ose kemi persekucion politik.  100 MIJE SHQIPTARE E LENE VENDIN C'DO VIT. Atehere pse dhe si mund te kthehemi ne ate vend ku c'do njeri mundohet te largohet se nuk shohin drite ne fund te tunelit.

Une personalisht kam qene prezent ne takimin e Dr. Berishes me komunitetin Shqiptar ne NY, dhe sic e shoh une ai ka reaguar ndaj nje kerkese qe i beri ky komunitet.  Gjithashtu, mesa kam lexuar dhe degjuar, ka qene dhe nje levizje ne vitin '96 per te bere te mundur votimin nga emigracioni.

Personalisht, jam pro votimit nga jashte, por jo brenda nje kohe 4 deri ne 8 vite.  Kjo per arsyen se vota nuk eshte e siguruar ne Shqiperi, atehere si mund te jete e siguruar per mua qe votoj nga Amerika.  Kur institucioni zgjedhor te jete i pavarur nga influenca politike e nje ose tjeter partije politike, atehere do te jete me lehte edhe per ne te votojme.

----------


## Dude_t

politika nuk sjell asnje te mire

----------


## camorra

> politika nuk sjell asnje te mire


  ca eshte kjo moi dudde  po pa pa politike asgje nuk behet ,, a e di ti dude se xhdo gje eshte politike  ,, moi dude po si pasteje kush sjell gjera me te mira se politika,, pa ma thuj moi dude ..... mos i keqkuptoni gjerat  nuk eshte faji i politikes po i politikanve  ,,, cdo gje behet me politike ne bas te xhdo gjeje eshte politika  se nese nuk do kishte poitke do kishte vetem lufte ok  jo se politka nuk sjell lufte po  ,,,  me shume  ndalon luftra   jupershendes   camorra  napoli    :pa dhembe:

----------


## FATJON SOFTA

Te gjithe kete vit flasin dhe diskutojne per te votuar emigrantet shqiptare.
Sigurisht do te ishte nje hap ne drejtimin e duhur dhe nje vleresim per vete klasen politike ky akt.
Por fatkeqesisht eshte vit elektoral dhe kjo nuk shkon per shtat.Secili kerkon ta perdore per kapital politik sepse edhe ato qe e thone nuk e besojne se mund te ndodhe.
Brenda Shqiperise dhe shiko cfare parregullsishe deri ne ndryshim rezultati te vorimit dhe jo te organizosh dhe te numurosh votat e emigranteve.
Nuk ka shtet ne bote qe te jete indiferent ndaj emigracionit kur jashte kufijve te vendit ndodhen 40 perqind e popullates.
Por persae klasa èpolitike nuk foli dhe nuk morri asnjehere ne mbrojtje emigrantet shqiptar neper bote ne veshtiresite e ndryshme qe ato po heqin per tu legalizuar apo integruar dhe mbi te gjitha te kerkonte te krijonte mundesi per rikthimin e tyre apo kushte lehtesuese per binvestime te tyre ne atdhe si investitore te huaj.
Prandaj une mendoj qe kjo eshte nje fushate elektorale per te fituar pike ndaj ketij fenomeni delikat dhe problematik.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Ideja e hedhur ne treg per perfshirjen e shqiptareve qe ndodhen jashte vendit ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme parlamentare u leshua se pari nga z.Ilir Meta e tani se dyti nga z.Sali Berisha.
Tregu shqiptar i politikes zien e vlon nga idete por vetem nga idete sepse kur vjen puna pastaj te zbatimi i tyre ne praktike ngec sharra ne gozhde.
Si do te mundej te perfshiheshin shqiptaret nga jane e nga s'jane ne zgjedhje brenda nje periudhe kaq te shkurter kohe kur ende ne Shqiperi nuk ka nje liste te sakte votuesish?
Ende shumica dhe pakica nuk kane nje bashkerendim per ndarjen e re zgjedhore dhe se regjistrimi i i perfolur i zgjedhesve ende nuk dihet se kur do te perfundoje?
Kur ende ne Shqiperi njeri i bie thumbit e tjetri patkoit befas lypet pjesemarrja dhe e shqiptareve jashte vendit ne zgjedhje. 
Ne vazhden e aftesive shqiptare per te pjelle pseudoide ne pseudomomente duket qarte se kjo ide nuk eshte gje tjeter vecse nje pasqyrim i thelle i krizes se ideve ne te cilin eshte zhytur politika shqiptare dhe se me drejt do te ishte te zevendesohej fjala zgjedhje me zgjidhje.Shqiperia dhe shqiptaret gjenden jo perpara zgjedhjeve por perpara zgjidhjeve.
E zgjidhje behet nga njerez te rinj,me ide te reja,me mentalitet tjeter por qe fatkeqesisht ende taborret politike nuk e kane pare te udhes te perfshijne dhe te nxisin njerez te tile por besnike partiake dhe fanatike.
Vetem te shohesh nje nate ne TVSH fytyrat e politikaneve te sotem neper udhetimet e shpreses apo neper udhetimet e prerjes se shiritave e kupton se ku ka ngecur ora e tyre.
Sado qe mundohen te pjellin pseudoide ata mbeten te njejtet dhe publiku i marrosur pas asfalteve cuditerisht pelqen te udhehiqet nga te njejtet.
Nese ne Shqiperi do te kryhen kete here zgjidhje te drejta,te lira dhe te ndershme athere lind besimi dhe tek shqiptaret qe jane jashte por qe me zemer ndodhen brenda e te cilet ne fund te fundit kjo politike dhe keta politikane i hodhen jashte.

----------


## 911

Une jam i mendimit qe eshte edrejta e cdo shtetasi shqiptar te votoj kudo qe jan . 
por-------------- Por nje Pyetje?
 sa emigran ka me dokumenta te rregullta?
dhe pse nuk shkonn ai Z. Berisha ne greqi  ose Itali ose gjermani per legalisim Dokumentash 
 lehtesimi per hyrje ,dalje nga shqiperia me dokumenta te rregullta ,ai ka pyt Greket Z.Berisha pse shqiptare duhet ta nderrojn emrin ne greqi ?
 nuk po flas per disa qe gjoja Paskan shpetuar ne USA (Amerik)  dhe i viziton Z. Berisha ose Nano Mos me keqkuptoni Ju lutem. 
 boll 15 vjet Kemi ne demokraci, Akoma nuk Munden te komandojn nje shtet me 1Molion banor se tetjeret Kan hik Jasht Nga e keqia. 
 ka ardhur koha qe ne shqiptaret ti kthehemi punes dhe ti  tregojm Botes qe edhe ne duam te udhetojm me te njejten anije .

----------


## Failed Rapper

Pa dashur te hyje ne polemika te kota politike, dua thjesht te shqyrtoj ate cka Z. Berisha ka thene. me vjen keq qe duke lexuar thuajse te gjitha postimet e meparshme, konstatoj se mes nesh ende nuk ka nje ndjenje qytetare te mireformuar. ajo cka eshte propozuar nga kreu i opozites shqiptare, mendoj se eshte nje nder propozimet me gjeniale qe jane thene keto 15 vjet pluralizem, dhe kete e bej, jo per shkak preferencash apo militantizmash te kota, qe ketu tek Forumi nuk kane ndonje rendesi, por e them per shkak te nje analize shume te thjeshte qe me poshte do te tregoj. Shteti shqiptar, me cilendo parti ne krye, me cilindo spekter politik te perfaqesuar, ne fund te fundit duhet te perfaqesoje interesat, jo vetem politike te elektoratit. Atehere, nese popullsia e Shqiperise, mendohet te jete rreth 7 milione, te shperndare ne te gjithe boten, perse mos t'u jepet edhe atyre e drejta e votes? Eshte vendi i tyre, si rrjedhim eshte nje e drejte e tyre themelore qe te parashtrojne apo te kerkojne kerkesat e tyre me ane te te drejtes themelore qe eshte e drejta a votes. pa dashur te futem shume ne debati mbi teorite e demokracise, apo fenomenin qe ajo paraqet, mendoj se vetem duke analizuar fjalen "demokraci" del kuptimi dhe funksioni i saj i vertete. Demos (popull), kratis (qeverisje); pra kuptimi me primitiv eshte qeverisje e popullit, dhe populli shqiptar nuk eshte vetem ai qe banon ne R.SH. shume prej jush mund te kene kontestacione mbi kete menyre paraqitjesh faktesh, atehere le te analizoje nje gje te thjeshte. perse duhet te kete emigrante ne Greqi, ne numer te konsiderueshem (flitet per rreth 500 mije persona)? sepse Shqiperia nuk i ofron konditat qe atij i duhen, nuk i ofron mundesine ekonomike, mundesine sociale, dhe shume e shume mundesi qe besoj i perkasin nje tjeter teme. megjithate, ne qofte se emigrantit (qofte nga Greqia, qe e kemi marre si shembull, qofte nga vende te tjera) i ofrohet mundesia e votes, atehere ai me konceptet qe ka, dhe kerkesat e tij, mund ti shprehe lirisht me voten e tij, ne menyre qe te sjelle ndryshimin ne vendin e tij. pra, cdo emigrant, TEORIKISHT duke patur nje ndergjegjje qytetare (me lehte e kategorizueshme ne nacionalizem apo patriotizem) mund te ndikoje ne ndryshime ne vendin e tij me ane te votes. problemet qe kane emigrantet shqiptare ne Greqi, jane te njohura jo vetem ne opinionin publik kombetar por edhe ne ate internacional, atehere sa interes ka nje person te rri ne nje vend jo te tijin, ne te cilin trajtohet keq (kuptohet, flas per shumicen), nderkohe qe me ane te votes se tij, mund te sjelle ne permiresimin e vendit te tij, dhe te vije ne vendin e tij, qe i ofron te njejtat kushte ne vendin ku ishte? dhe ne fund dua edhe t'ju sjell ne kujtese, metoden amerikane te zgjedhjeve, ku cdo person i pajisur me pashaporten amerikane qe nuk ndodhet ne SH.B.A. mund te votoje me ane te emailit, apo te postes. Kujtoj ketu shembullin e zgjedhjeve mes George Bush dhe Al Gore. Mendoj se mendimi i Z. Berisha, eshte nje nder me te miret e politikes "moderne" shqiptare, e nje politike ku populli prej 15 vjetesh (dhe me shume se kaq) eshte detyruar vetem te degjoje, degjoje, degjoje, nderkohe qe tani ka mundesine reale qe te shprehe hapur mendimin e tij, apo e thene me thjeshte tani ka mundesine qe ai te flase, e politika e shtetit te tij te degjoje....

----------


## rudo

TIRANE (21 Shkurt) - "Gati nje e treta e popullsise shqiptare ka emigruar dhe pjesa me e madhe e emigranteve eshte rinia dhe forcat me aktive per pune Keta shqiptare qe jetojne jashte vendit, nuk ushtrojne te drejten e tyre te votes". Me kete shqetesim Presidenti i Republikes Alfred Moisiu, bashkohet keshtu me ate pjese te politikes qe kerkon regjistrimin e emigranteve shqiptare ne listat e zgjedhesve. Keto deklarata Moisiu i beri sot ne konferencen mbi Strategjine Kombetare te Migracionit, ku merrnin pjese perfaqesues te shtetit shqiptar, perfaqesues te IOM-it dhe te aktoreve te tjere rajonale qe ndertojne strategjite e emigracionit. Presidenti Moisiu theksoi se ka nevoje urgjente per hartimin dhe zbatimin e politikave qe mundesojne shnderrimin e emigracionit ne nje partner aktiv ne vendimmarrjen, zhvillimin dhe integrimin e vendit. Moisiu shprehu entusiazmin e tij per faktin qe emigrantet po konsiderohen gjithnje e me shume, burime te cmuara e te pandara njerezore te shoqerise. Presdienti i vendit kerkoi qe shteti te marre me shume pergjegjesi, ne menyre qe cdo shqiptar emigrant ne bote te jete i pranishem ne vemendjen e tij. "Nje tjeter detyrim kushtetues - theksoi Moisiu - eshte garantimi i te drejtes se votes per te gjithe qytetaret shqiptare. Edhe nese nuk arrihet per keto zgjedhje, ne zgjedhjet e tjera duhet te realizohet patjeter qqe cdo shqiptar te ushtroje te drejten e votes, pavaresisht se ku ndodhet". Ne perfundim te fjales se tij Moisiu tha se bllokimi i trafikut klandestin nuk mund te arrihet vetem me forcimin kufitar, ai duhet te shoqerohet me politika efektive zhvillimi, hapje te vendeve te reja te punes, lufte konkrete ndaj korrupsionit, rritjen e mundesive per studim dhe kualifikim, organizimin e emigracionit ligjor dhe liberalizimin e regjimit te vizave, si dhe me forcimin e institucioneve demokratike dhe stabilitetit te vendit. Ne Tirane zhvilloi sot punimet konferenca mbi Strategjine Kombetare te Migracionit dhe Planin Kombetar per veprim. Ne kete takim u mblodhen per here te pare te gjithe aktoret vendore, rajonale e nderkombetare te politikave te migracionit. db/db(NEWS24/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Pog17

Praktikisht kjo ide eshte e pamundur per diasporen te votoje. Dhe nqs atyre i jepet e drejta per te votuar, vota e tyre eshte e bazuar mbi "premisa false" dmth duke u bazuar vetem nga fjalimet boshte te kanditateve sepse vezhgimet e diaspores jane vetem nje perceptim i thjeshte, dhe nuk eshte nje perpjekje per te pare me sy ate qe tregojne shifrat dhe arsyetimet kritike.

P.s Perderisa ke pashaporte shqiptare, i ke te gjitha te drejtat kushtetuese edhe nqs je larg shqiperise.

----------

